# green dust/spot help.



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I recently started up a new tank. It's a 20gal high with black fluorite substrate. I have a 65W 10K/6.5K light on it. I've been dosing PPS pro per the thread there for a 20gal and have DIY CO2 and recently started using some excell to help even it out. I would call it medium planted, I'm waiting on a few more plants to finish it up. I used some mulm from an old tank and an filter from the old tank as well.

It's been set up for 3 weeks or so and I've got algea all over the glass. I'm not sure if it green dust or green spot. The spots are smaller then what i think green spot is but it sticks to the glass so I'm not sure if it green dust. 

I don't mind a little algae but this stuff is all over the glass and starting to build up on my anubias. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

there is a big difference between GSA and green dust algae. It seems you have GSA if they are dots on your glass. Green dust algae tends to thin strands, like hair and flutter in the current. Please look through the algae sections for more info. Good luck


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Well if it's GSA then it seems like i need to focus on either CO2 or KH2PO4. Seeing as I don't want to invest in a pressurized CO2 system yet I'd like to increase my KH2PO4. Right now my solution has 6 grams KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate) per the PPS-pro directions. Any suggestions on how much more I should add to my solution. What can happen if I add to much to the tank?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Seeing that you do not have pressurized system, I am not able to help you with dosing. I have given up measuring and converted to the dark side of ADA. LOL. Lets see what others can say on their input. All I can say is that when you have high light, ferts, it just causes problems, especially with algae. Good luck.


----------

